# Snow princess



## SQUALID (Mar 8, 2009)

Swedish winter. 50cm snow. Cold as hell. It's pretty though!

















Bonus picture. Yes, my knees almost fell off because of the cold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Products I used:

*Rimmel colour mousse 8hr - Snow Queen (001)
Makeupcosmetics eyedust - Snow*
*L'oreal Beauty Tubes mascara *(only the white)
*H&Ms* white eyeliner
*Idomin*
*H&M Gloss - Rain*Glitter from* Tiimari*

Dress from *Fröken Söt*


----------



## Hilly (Mar 8, 2009)

Gorgeous photo shoot!


----------



## shootout (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 8, 2009)

wow this is stunning..the second picture is amazing your eyes look very captivating in it


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, beautiful pictures! You are brave, all that cold snow against your skin *shivers* The outcome is worth it though lol, nice!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 8, 2009)

you're nuts for going in the snow like that. But the look and the pictures came out gorgeous! Love it! I love the second pic


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 8, 2009)

you are so brave for taking pictures with so little on lol... the looks is great though, hot! i love makeup art like this, it looks really professional


----------



## amyzon (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW.  The 2nd and 3rd pics are too die for.


----------



## deborahhh (Mar 8, 2009)

wow wow wow


----------



## kimmy (Mar 8, 2009)

you're absolutely stunning...i love the second photo, it looks like it should be in a magazine.


----------



## AmandDUR (Mar 8, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, AWESOME!!!   What a way to suffer for fashion/makeup!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great job, you are very lovely and I hope you were able to thaw with some hot cocoa and a nice hot bath....those would have been my choices.


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 8, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odette (Mar 8, 2009)

This is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## jollystuikie (Mar 8, 2009)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 8, 2009)

this is stunning. wow. you look amazing. this is magazine spread status!


----------



## Lessandes (Mar 8, 2009)

Freakin' cooooooll! (...and I think that's exactely the right word......^^)


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 8, 2009)

So stunning! I love it!


----------



## tenpaperhearts (Mar 8, 2009)

So unique and beautiful; it looks like it's right out of an editorial shoot!


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 8, 2009)

GORGEOUS! And you are BRAVE to be in the snow like that!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, these are amazing and absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 8, 2009)

You are ridiculously beautiful and talented!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 8, 2009)

This is stunning! Dont freeze though!


----------



## fintia (Mar 8, 2009)

i love love super love!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 8, 2009)

All of this is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amazing. Amazing and wow.


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 9, 2009)

now thats dedication. everything look amazing....!!!!!!


----------



## zzoester (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, this is absolutely beautiful


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful photo shoot!!!

Your legs look like they are about to turn into a shade of blue in the last photo :\


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 9, 2009)

you are brave!! i always love your fotds


----------



## kittykit (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 9, 2009)

AMAZING. This look professional, well done!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 9, 2009)

holy wowzers!! flipping fantastic!! a model's gotta do what a model's gotta do!! tyra would be proud! LOL


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Mar 10, 2009)

Eveything about those photos is beautiful! The makeup is creative and flawless! The style of hair and outfit are perfect! The nature is heavenly! And you are stunning!!! Your work should be published!! Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful work!


----------



## pyxystixx (Mar 10, 2009)

Very artistic.  Wow you are so brave...you are barefoot!  OMG!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! I admire you for doing that gorgeous shoot- I would have started crying from the cold and ran away


----------



## QueenJollene (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW! 
amazing.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Mar 10, 2009)

wow that looks like something from a movie!


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 10, 2009)

I have to ask you, have the photos been retouched? The black ring around your iris is not really normal!


----------



## shmoopy (Mar 10, 2009)

WOOW!  You are really determined to take some awesome pictures!  How did you not freeze your booty off!  Barefoot and knee deep in snow!  YOU ROCK!  What amazing and beautiful makeup, photography and overall artistry!  I bow down to you!  You humble me!   
AWESOME!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 10, 2009)

awesome photos


----------



## oooshesbad (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_this is stunning. wow. you look amazing. this is magazine spread status!_

 






 totally agree!


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 10, 2009)

Fuck! You're crazy, but your stunning as hell! This is amazing, and i couldn't dare do all that in the snow. LOVE LOVE LOVE thisssss


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 10, 2009)

love the photos! you look flawless!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_I have to ask you, have the photos been retouched? The black ring around your iris is not really normal!_

 
It just looks like a darker ring of color to me, which a lot of people have *shrugs*

Anyways, I LOVE THESE PHOTOS. I would hang the 2nd and 3rd on my ceiling and stare up at them at night. But...not in the weird creepy way...


----------



## unkn0wn (Mar 11, 2009)

beautiful! very nice pictures.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 11, 2009)

omgosh! i love the 2nd and 3rd pics... they're so beautifully taken... i love how captivating your makeup is... although i would die if i had to step knee-deep in the snow...


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Mar 11, 2009)

That's so pretty, it seriously looks like a fashion spread in a magazine!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 11, 2009)

Dødsbra!
Fremdeles snø i Sverige også.  

-------------


----------



## Arshia (Mar 11, 2009)

wow! i cant stop staring!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gorgeous and creative look!!  Loooooove the pictures..


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 12, 2009)

nice concept and props to you! It turned out beautifully!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm falling in love.


----------



## preciouscharm (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a crazie gorgeous and creative look. I LOVE IT!


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 13, 2009)

god, i love this.


----------



## barbie_hot (Mar 18, 2009)

Unique look


----------



## nunu (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## wiwy (Mar 18, 2009)

Den här sminkningen är så fin, och jag fattar inte hur du klarade av kylan! =P  Jag älskar att se dina sminkningar.

(This makeup is so pretty, and I can't understand how you survived the cold! =P  I love your FOTDs.)


jolimas -


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 18, 2009)

Enchanting


----------



## rbella (Mar 18, 2009)

Your face is so stunning that it physically hurts me.  I'm in love with it.  I swear, I could stare at it for days on end.  Beautiful!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 20, 2009)

DAMN! These leave me in awe. Magnificent!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 20, 2009)

you are a godess viola!


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## piN.up (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow... Stunning.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 20, 2009)

Those pictures are amazing, were you not freezing though!? 
The makeup is lovely too


----------



## jphan07 (Nov 8, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Nov 8, 2009)

This is simply breathtaking..you did a good job


----------



## Nushki (Nov 8, 2009)

Beautiful pics!


But I feel sorry for your toes >_<


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Nov 8, 2009)

Love everything about it!!


----------



## gespiritu (Nov 9, 2009)

beautiful! what a great idea for a photo shoot!


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 9, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## mariposaboriqua (Nov 9, 2009)

Great makeup! Beautiful pictures


----------



## lil_kismet (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kellygurl (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the saying "Pain is Beauty," and as women, we will do anything for beauty! I admire the last one! It must be freezing, but I think this is GORGE!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning! Wow, the snow is thick!


----------



## Iya (Nov 10, 2009)

wow, that is very cool


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 10, 2009)

This is one of the most amazing and beautiful fotds that I have ever seen.  Wow!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Nov 10, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 13, 2009)

Stunning pictures. Amazing make up. You're seriously talented.


----------



## msjkirklee (Nov 13, 2009)

This is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 13, 2009)

GORGEOUS.

But I just had to put a sweater on...


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 13, 2009)

Love it! your FOTD's are always amazing


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 18, 2009)

These are otherworldly.. I love the concept and the execution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel bad for your legs though.. snowscapes are gorgeous but so brutal on exposed skin.


----------



## PersonneParfait (Nov 19, 2009)

LOVE! your amazing, this looks like an ad in a vogue magazine~


----------



## siemenss (Nov 20, 2009)

goegeous, nice theme!


----------



## missmay (Nov 20, 2009)

so prettyful. me like.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow! That looks sooooo cold! 
But amazingly pretty and fascinating!


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Nov 21, 2009)

Now this is ART!  Girl, you've done a fab job on the makeup and the photos!!  LOVE IT!


----------

